# Paw Paw Conservation Club 3D Course



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Opening day today, May 5!

Hours 8am-1pm, every Sunday, May through September.

Come out and enjoy a nice walk through the woods! Course has different targets each week. Thirty targets total, $10 per person to shoot. You will get a little exercise, it's not all flat land.

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Anyone coming out tomorrow?

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## misupercooner (Nov 14, 2009)

Swampdog467 said:


> Anyone coming out tomorrow?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Wish it wasnt on Sundays


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

misupercooner said:


> Wish it wasnt on Sundays


Me too, but depending on where and what time you go to church you might still be able to make it. I go to church in Eau Claire but can still do both if I hit the course by myself right at 8

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Stick'nString (May 13, 2019)

Fun course. Used to shoot there regularly.


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Come out and shoot!
View attachment 401063


Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

I'm slipping. Should have brought this up last night. Anyway, we're here today, stop I'm and say hi. Course isn't too busy, I think everyone is scared of rain..

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

We're back at the club today working the 3D. Come on out and shoot!

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Are you ready for archery season? Come practice at the 3d course this weekend!

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

